# help hitching out of NYC



## Sludge (Jan 12, 2010)

anybody got any experience on hitching out of the NYC area. any advice and tips would be greatly apprecitated, where to where to not ect.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd also be appreciative of that information. I'm doing my first real hitchhiking trip next week to NYC and back.

mike


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 13, 2010)

It all depends on where you're trying to go. Hitching outta the actual city is near impossible. Your best bet is to take public transit as far outta the city as possible.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 13, 2010)

http://hitchwiki.org/en/New_York

That's a decent starting point, I guess.

mike


----------



## Angela (Jan 14, 2010)

I've always found good rides up in that part of the country as long as you don't expect door service. As long as your not right in the city and your on the interstate/turnpike you shouldn't have trouble finding a ride.


----------



## hl2 (Apr 29, 2010)

You can find lots of rides out of NYC to all different locations/directions on the craigslist rideshare. Btw anyone trying to get out of the city next week? I'm headed upstate to a festival Tuesday or Wednesday and looking for a ride.


----------



## Eatgarlic (Apr 29, 2010)

the only time i ever hitched out of that area was around June of 2008. My friend told us to take the free ikea bus that goes from port authority (i think?) to the ikea store somewhere in new jersey and to hitch from the highway near there. we were able to get a ride to the highway from the parking lot, and got dropped off right at the on-ramp. it was a pretty dangerous spot to be hitching in and there wasn't really any pullover room.

We were kind of desperate though, we had just found out that our friend joe died in a car accident and we needed to get back to Richmond really soon.

Anyway, we stood there for about 2 hours and a cop pulled over and told us to beat it. immediately after that, this lady in a mini van pulls over and yells at us to get in the car, as if she were our mother or something. she was nice and bought all 3 of us greyhound tickets to Richmond because we told her our friend died.

i wouldn't really reccomend hitching out of that spot unless you are super desperate. sorry i don't have any better advice but i thought id share a story. good luck though!


----------



## hassysmacker (Apr 29, 2010)

don't try to hitch outta jersey! but at the same time, directly north of NYC is westchester county and i wouldnt want to try to hitch out of there. very rich area in parts full of snobby soccer moms. and this is NOT a bullshit claim, i grew up in the county directly above it, putnam. so i would recommend bus to elsewhere than jersey or westchester and good luck.


----------



## carlyameliabelle (Apr 29, 2010)

head to jearsy and hop out of the port there is almost no real security on the rails there and the hot shots sloooowww it sounds like a bad idea but it was relativly easy just look out for cops and workers ( i didnt see any workers when i was there) who ride around the area. if you have problems tell the cops a trucker dropped you off and you can always catch the bus back but dont hitch.


----------



## CanoeTramp (Apr 30, 2010)

Easy escape from Manhatten,- The Staten Island Ferry is free to ride.


----------



## stove (May 2, 2010)

Going north is easy, at least till you hit Albany- nearly every hitch-hiker I know/have encountered has had trouble in that area.

Take the Metro North for a few bucks and hten hitch ove rto I-90. Go from..wherever.

But NYS cops blow donkey nuts.


----------

